# What is this?



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

socolofi


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you know if this would be a male or a female? I looked at pics of socolofi and the ones i've seen are all blue and no stripes.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That doesn't look like a socolofi to me. Juveniles do have barring that fades as they mature, leaving a solid blue fish with black markings in the fins. But that fish looks wrong for a socolofi baby. A proper side picture would help.


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats what I thought as well. This guy is about 2 1/2 to 3 " long and the socolofi that I do have is the same size and the barring is completely gone on him.


----------



## Stohz (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah its a male, because of the yellow dots on its fin, right?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> Yeah its a male, because of the yellow dots on its fin, right?


Wrong! I am no expert in the subject of sexing mbuna but I do know that both male and females can [/b]have egg spots. They are not a valuble source for sexing even though males generally have more. Some species are easy to sex via color, shape and size but many need to be vented for an absolute.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks almost identical to one of my hybrids, they were pseudotropheus socolofi-melanochromis maingano mutts. That would be my best guess. :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

P. saulosi... maybe


----------



## Scorpy (Mar 25, 2009)

that looks like a Zebra i used to have.


----------

